# TaxAct Free for Previous Years



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,
my son needs to become compliant by the next tax deadline.
Does anyone have the TaxAct Free Edition as 
downloads for any of the tax years 2010 thru 2013?

If so, I'll supply my SkyDrive Address where it could be uploaded.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately (or not) the free version of the TaxAct software is registered to a specific user.

According to this page TaxACT Previous Year's Editions - Tax Software and Tax Help you can access and file for the past three years for a nominal fee ($13.95 per year) - which is about as cheap as it gets. The other option is to download the forms you need from the IRS website (for free) from the Prior Years Forms and Publication section.Prior Year Products
Cheers,
Bev


----------

